# Shop, Skidloader, and pusher/plow



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Some pictures of my stuff
I'm 17 I built a shop about a year ago now and picked up a Bobcat S250 then made a plow/pusher for it


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

S250 
Shop 
Pusher/Plow


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Work area in my shop


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wont let me upload picture of the skidloader but you can see it in the picture of the shop.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

NIce shop, you will forever be spoiled now. You won't want to work on anything outside anymore. I fianly have a shop and it kinda made a pansy out of me.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Would definitely like to see more/better pics of the Bobcat & pusher.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks good, $3K pressure washer, $25K Bobcat, what really caught my eye was the bead seater (something your Dad or Grandpa would have) that's your shop you built? And you're 17?Thumbs Up I'm calling BS and the pusher looks closer to 10' EDIT you shouldn't be drinking the MicGoleden light you are 17


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that is a great start, you must be a hardworking man, keep it up 
That is why USA is great Land ussmileyflag ussmileyflag


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The internet is full of impostors... 17 year olds belong in school, not on the internet posting pics of daddy's stuff.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you know anyone else on this site? There are a lot of us from MN on here. Just curious...


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont know of anyone on this site actually, as for the beer that would be my dads, the truck is our farm beater, as for the shop, i actually rent 300 acres on my own a year, thats how i paid for the shop so no bs this is mine, pressure washer i picked up from a local farmer who was retiring for 350 this past summer im not here to be an imposter ive worked hard for what i got so please no bs, the pusher is actually 12.5 it can actually pivot just like a plow would on your truck, i need to get some pictures of it in action but all of our snow keeps melting at it just keeps getting warmer!!!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

(Looks good, $3K pressure washer, $25K Bobcat, what really caught my eye was the bead seater (something your Dad or Grandpa would have) that's your shop you built? And you're 17? I'm calling BS and the pusher looks closer to 10' EDIT you shouldn't be drinking the MicGoleden light you are 17)
Idk what your talking about when you say bead seater?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

nvm check that, the bead seater is a thing my dad rigged up from us always changing tires on our semis, we firgured that would be a better alternative, the seater throws some air thats for sure


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

People will respect you a lot more if you're honest with them...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Daddy's shop and toys sure look nice...with all that money he should have just bought a real pusher.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm taking a guess by the condition of the concrete floor...that shop is more than a year old


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

A kid I was going to college would show us his checkbook....we are talking 30-45kchecks spent on equipment and seed....and other farm crap. He couldn't have been 18 or 19 either.

Very possible.

I too would like more detail about that pusher. I just like anything metal!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

flatlander42;1244494 said:


> A kid I was going to college would show us his checkbook....we are talking 30-45kchecks spent on equipment and seed....and other farm crap. He couldn't have been 18 or 19 either.
> 
> Very possible.
> 
> I too would like more detail about that pusher. I just like anything metal!


Possible....Sure.

Likely..........No.

Big difference between 19 and 16 and that shop definitely is older than a year.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

come on guys play nice!!!!!!!


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, only because i live about 150 miles west of him, and personally know 16 yr olds, that have their own farm land, machinery, trucks, cattle herds. they definitely had an "in", working with the family farm. but the ones i know busted their tail to get what they got. they're not the ones sitting in an alley someplace with a crack pipe, nor 22 piercings on their face. they've had "chores" since they were small, and many of them were operating tractors, etc. since they were 8-10 yrs old. looks to me like a little diesel soot on the walls, floor has some oil stains....looks to me as though they use the shop a lot? i say...hats off to you young man, this country needs more like you!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

You would have to admit that it is hard to accumulate that much money in any business in such a short period of time with no start up capital.

Farming is harder than most and banks aren't lending to 16 year olds. Thumbs Up


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

by the looks of the operation in the photos...it appears that it's fairly successful...whether the stuff is the kid's or not. banks might not loan him money? maybe dad or grandpa did...maybe in his young years, he's proven himself...and yes at 17 i would assume he'd need an adult's cosigner....or maybe that kid has a paid for 200 head cattle herd? we don't know his circumstances at all. kid, i don't think you're b.s'n us...i think you're legit...keep hustlin dude.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

heres how it is, i have been working on our farm since i was able to walk, i have been farming my own land for about 5 years now, i don't take out loans for the simple reason of i can get them from my dad and work it off, to me that sounds a lot easier than going to the bank to get money. 
The shop gets used everyday i put it up on our farm and its actually mainly used for our farm equipment so yes it is used an abused. many parts in there are from our exisiting shop that we had. thats why everything looks so old.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

at 9:46 kid...why aren't you in school?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

ummmm maybe because he is home schooled or here is an idea that might be new to some but maybe his school is in tune with the 21st century and has computer labs that have internet access i know mine did 11yrs ago...


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

dfdsuperduty;1244674 said:


> ummmm maybe because he is home schooled or here is an idea that might be new to some but maybe his school is in tune with the 21st century and has computer labs that have internet access i know mine did 11yrs ago...


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

dfdsuperduty;1244674 said:


> ummmm maybe because he is home schooled or here is an idea that might be new to some but maybe his school is in tune with the 21st century and has computer labs that have internet access i know mine did 11yrs ago...


or he has a smart phone and gets service in school Thumbs Up

I still call partial BS on this, dad maybe giving you loans and land to farm but I still don't see how that shop is yours or a skid....maybe its your dads and he lets you use it? maybe even charges you??


----------



## Janitor_69 (Nov 9, 2010)

dayexco;1244576 said:


> i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, only because i live about 150 miles west of him, and personally know 16 yr olds, that have their own farm land, machinery, trucks, cattle herds. they definitely had an "in", working with the family farm. but the ones i know busted their tail to get what they got. they're not the ones sitting in an alley someplace with a crack pipe, nor 22 piercings on their face. they've had "chores" since they were small, and many of them were operating tractors, etc. since they were 8-10 yrs old. looks to me like a little diesel soot on the walls, floor has some oil stains....looks to me as though they use the shop a lot? i say...hats off to you young man, this country needs more like you!


I have to agree with dayexco. I also know of a kid that basically has his own cattle farm. He started when he was about 15-16 and he does everything from the cattle to cutting hay on land including my grandfathers to feed them. This kid works his ass off like a man should. And if you have never been in the shop on a farm give it a few weeks and they wont look new at all anymore. The shops aren't there to look nice they are there to get stuff fixed. I say give him some slack. He has worked harder then some men I know and is proud of it and wants to show off a little. Lets just be proud that there are still some kids that don't mind a hard days work.There may be hope for us yet. Plowingkid keep up the good work you have done what most of us wish we could do now much less at your age. :salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

No the skid, is mine i just bought it last year, think about it 300acres roughly 180bu. per acre 300*180= 54,000 bushels, when i sold my corn this year i sold it for 5.27 per bu. which in turn = 284,580 dollars. I spent over 100,000 on fertilizer and seed costs and paid back my dad for loans i had used. So if you wanna sit here and bs me do the math man. 
dfdsuperduty: nice comment, you would think people understand that schools do have computer labs now days, and for being on at 9:46 to be exact.... we had two hour late start today


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't get why people are on here to bash and put down people. If it really makes you feel that much better then more power to ya. I'm about to graduate from HS and really could care less what anybody says about all my stuff. So if you got issues then put it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

plowingkid35;1244712 said:


> No the skid, is mine i just bought it last year, think about it 300acres roughly 180bu. per acre 300*180= 54,000 bushels, when i sold my corn this year i sold it for 5.27 per bu. which in turn = 284,580 dollars. I spent over 100,000 on fertilizer and seed costs and paid back my dad for loans i had used. So if you wanna sit here and bs me do the math man.
> dfdsuperduty: nice comment, you would think people understand that schools do have computer labs now days, and for being on at 9:46 to be exact.... we had two hour late start today


I hate to chime in, but calculating costs is one of my favorite things in business. 
Now, with your numbers you only show fert. & seed costs, can you explain equipment costs, general overhead, land costs, etc. 
What type of tractors? Who's land is it?
Good for you, hard work can pay off. Family help if available is fine also, some of us just don't have it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1244721 said:


> I hate to chime in, but calculating costs is one of my favorite things in business.
> Now, with your numbers you only show fert. & seed costs, can you explain equipment costs, general overhead,* land costs*, etc.
> What type of tractors? Who's land is it?
> Good for you, hard work can pay off. Family help if available is fine also, some of us just don't have it.


The rent would be ~$100k here.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowingkid35;1244712 said:


> No the skid, is mine i just bought it last year, think about it 300acres roughly 180bu. per acre 300*180= 54,000 bushels, when i sold my corn this year i sold it for 5.27 per bu. which in turn = 284,580 dollars. I spent over 100,000 on fertilizer and seed costs and paid back my dad for loans i had used. So if you wanna sit here and bs me do the math man.
> dfdsuperduty: nice comment, you would think people understand that schools do have computer labs now days, and for being on at 9:46 to be exact.... we had two hour late start today


Your next investment should be a grain bin. You could have stored it a few months and sold it for $7.00.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

we have grain bins but when you farm 2000+ acres a year its hard to store everything. I sold right away. I don't rent for hardly anything. I pay $85 an acre and rent it from my grandpa. As for equipment all i do is pay for fuel. I run all JD equipment. Expenses are seed,fuel, fertilizer, chemicals, and a low rent. All in all its almost 200k for me to farm it. I gotta work hard to get what i want. Those of you who cannot accept it sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

cretebaby;1244743 said:


> Your next investment should be a grain bin. You could have stored it a few months and sold it for $7.00.


Sometimes posting on PS can be rough. 
Now that the snows melting, we all have more time to get everyone pumped up. 
Everything aside, I'll try to give the kid credit for working hard!
However, with his last post, he sounds like a lot of other defiant 17 year old kids.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Plowkid, 
Post a few more pictures. The better they look, the more "great pics" responses you'll get. Especially big tractor pics, then everyone will shut up and stop giving you a hard time!


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

blowerman;1244748 said:


> However, with his last post, he sounds like a lot of other defiant 17 year old kids.


probably because he's been repeatedly "called"..a lying punk here?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowingkid35;1244746 said:


> we have grain bins but when you farm 2000+ acres a year its hard to store everything. I sold right away. I don't rent for hardly anything. I pay $85 an acre and rent it from my grandpa. As for equipment all i do is pay for fuel. I run all JD equipment. Expenses are seed,fuel, fertilizer, chemicals, and a low rent. All in all its almost 200k for me to farm it. I gotta work hard to get what i want. Those of you who cannot accept it sounds like a personal problem to me.


Somebody has to store it. That is where some of the best money is made. Is $85/acre going rate?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

blowerman;1244753 said:


> Hey Plowkid,
> Post a few more pictures. The better they look, the more "great pics" responses you'll get. Especially big tractor pics, then everyone will shut up and stop giving you a hard time!


Right now my tractors are tucked away behind our trucks becasue all we do is crop farm so no need for tractors during the winter. Give it 2 months and they will be out but for now i cannot really get good pictures do to poor lighthing in our sheds.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

cretebaby;1244763 said:


> Somebody has to store it. That is where some of the best money is made. Is $85/acre going rate?


No right now the going rate is actually about 250 per acre. I rent this from my grandpa so he just gives me a deal on it to help me make a little more cash.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

As for bin storage, this spring we have two 100,000 bushels bins going up and a grain leg so this coming fall should be nice!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not doubting the work the kid does, just saying I see alot of cracks in a 1 year old floor.


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

wow man you guys are so hard on the guy.. no big deal if his dad has a farming operation of his own and decided to branch off and do his own small thing.. and how hard is it to buy a few pick ups and a bobcat anyways?

im gonna think twice about posting my stuff


----------



## adamhumberview (Dec 27, 2009)

and building a shop like that aint nothin.. theres pre-fab buildings i can buy for $15,000.. all you gotta do is provide the concrete base.. which is nothing to excavate and pour if you have the tools and abit of knowledge


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice! I am 20 years old, and I know if I would have made better business decisions in my lawn care operation and done my research I could've had many of the same things at 17, so it's definitely possible. You seem like a good working young man, keep your chin up and keep working hard and you will go far!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

adamhumberview;1244852 said:


> wow man you guys are so hard on the guy.. no big deal if his dad has a farming operation of his own and decided to branch off and do his own small thing.. and how hard is it to buy a few pick ups and a bobcat anyways?
> 
> im gonna think twice about posting my stuff


alrighty then, i picked up my 1996 f250 for a grand my 1990 f250 for 500 bucks with the plow so pretty sure not a lot of money, the shop was put onto an exisisting floor that we already had at the farm, so for those of you commenting on the floor being dirty, yes it is the floor is older than the building, and the building material i actually got used from another shop so all of my stuff besides the skid loader i have picked up for an extremely low price.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i wouldn't dig yourself in deeper


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I was only jumping on the bandwagon out of shear boredom...no snow work around here right now, going bananas. Way to go kid, keep doing your thing.


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

plowingkid35;1244771 said:


> No right now the going rate is actually about 250 per acre. I rent this from my grandpa so he just gives me a deal on it to help me make a little more cash.


Wow no kidding $250 an acre ??? I am in ohio and have a few friends that farm and they pay right about $100 an acre . How much does land sell for per acre where you are at ? just curios , its around $5000 an acre here at auctions give or take


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

well we just bought 200 acres two years ago for 800k so ya its about $4000 per acre.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got a 18 year old friend that made over 100k last year. I personally have worked for everything I've got (isnt much but still). Another one of my buddies has a 2500 HD and a 02 Firebird that he's almost completely paid off in 2 years. Most kids wanna sit around and have the world handed to em but there are still a few that wanna work and bust our asses to get what we want. Don't group us all into one. I'll get off my soap box now


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

plowingkid35;1245055 said:


> well we just bought 200 acres two years ago for 800k so ya its about $4000 per acre.


man I would think you would have to pay more than that if people pay $250 to rent.Wish I had the cash to buy land and rent it ! lol


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

Its like being in High school with all this stuff going on lol.. Hey plowingkid Congrats an keep up all the hard work my friend, dont let anyone who puts you down bother you, just keep on going an thats all that matters.. Im 25 an just started my own Landscape construction company and people are giving me crap even though i have been doing it and farming since i was 11 years old i just brush it off and work harder... Congrats manThumbs Up


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

needmoresnow;1245020 said:


> Wow no kidding $250 an acre ??? I am in ohio and have a few friends that farm and they pay right about $100 an acre . How much does land sell for per acre where you are at ? just curios , its around $5000 an acre here at auctions give or take


was just at an auction last night where 1793 acres rented for $373 per acre


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dbcustoms;1245396 said:


> was just at an auction last night where 1793 acres rented for $373 per acre


And I thought the prices around here was nuts.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sure if you had said from the beginning your family let's you use the equipment to farm for free, gives you 100k loans and rents you land for 1/3 of going rates people might have believed you a little more.

There's nothing wrong with family helping you, I sure wish mine would. But when you say you have this, this and this at 17 most of us (including me) figure you're lying because there's absolutely no way you'd have all that if you started with nothing and no help. I'm 20 and started with a $200 push mower my dad loaned me money to buy and since then everything I've bought has been with money I've made, no loans from family or help unfortunately.

With that said post some more pictures. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

dbcustoms;1245396 said:


> was just at an auction last night where 1793 acres rented for $373 per acre


wow thats crazy, anything around here i would not even rent if it where more than $150 per acre.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowingkid35;1245507 said:


> wow thats crazy, anything around here i would not even rent if it where more than $150 per acre.


Didn't you say going rate is $250?


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

cretebaby;1245431 said:


> And I thought the prices around here was nuts.


wow no kidding ? I need to buy some land lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

needmoresnow;1245554 said:


> wow no kidding ? I need to buy some land lol


Good luck with that as well. If it rents for $375 it probably sells for dang near $10k, or more.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

ya the going rate around here is 250+ per acre, i just went and snapped some pics of our combine and JD 8300 and our Tyler Sprayer, i will get them up tonight once i get home


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

cretebaby i take it that you do a little bit involving farming?


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

cretebaby;1245570 said:


> Good luck with that as well. If it rents for $375 it probably sells for dang near $10k, or more.


most of this type of ground has been around the 5k-7k mark when it comes up for sale, i dont think to many people at the auction anticipated it going that high but i said i thought it was gonna take 370 before we went which was well over what we were willing to pay


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowingkid35;1245623 said:


> cretebaby i take it that you do a little bit involving farming?


Just a smidge.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

cretebaby;1245654 said:


> Just a smidge.


Ha, What is just a smidge? One of my buddies dad farms and he said the same thing, just a smidge to him is 17,000 acres, yes that is right 17,000 acres. He used to do 38,000 with him and his brother then they decided to part. Can you say loaded??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowingkid35;1245862 said:


> What is just a smidge?


A pink short hair less than a bit.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;1245908 said:


> A pink short hair less than a bit.


I guess I won't tell them what we pay for rent.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

8300, picture
9610 won't upload becasue picture is to big


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

You can see the 9610 in the background, we got an old semi next to the 8300, an 1979 detroit diesel that we got for $400, in front of it a 1996 pete, we got two other trucks as well, two 1999 petes with 43' timpte trailer, this tractor is our cart tractor, it pulls a 750 J&M Cart, we just bought a 8530 JD that we are waiting on for delivery. When that day comes I will be jumping with Glee!!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

here is a general picture of what an 8530 looks like, this one is NOT ours but we will be getting one shortly. This pic is for those of you who don't know what i'm talking about. This tractor pushes 300hp wesport no problem


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

JD Dave;1245942 said:


> I guess I won't tell them what we pay for rent.


What do you get for rent up there in Canadia??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1245942 said:


> I guess I won't tell them what we pay for rent.


Ya, better not.


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

The 8530 is a real sweet piece of equipment.
My son was looking at one the other day.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Watkins;1246319 said:


> The 8530 is a real sweet piece of equipment.
> My son was looking at one the other day.


:laughing:


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

hahahaha hilarious!!! now are you being sarcastic?? We actually need a piece of equipment like this, for those of us who really work in the fall..


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very entertaining thread. My thought: why do you care if the kid's story is bs or the truth? If he wants to boast about his accomplishments, let him have his fun.


----------

